# Crappie?



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

Can anyone give me a crappie report for Lake Limestone or Lake 
Conroe? :texasflag


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Nothing much on Conroe


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I ain't heard much from anywhere, but I've been kinda busy. Sorry


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yea, good luck. they might be catching a few up on Summerville. I haven't heard anything on Conroe. I think the guides quit guiding for them this last year it is so bad. I have heard some good reports from Lake Houston though.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Somerville has been slow since they opened the dam. I only manage 2 in a 8 hour period Friday.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have been doing real good on Conroe in about 10 fow,,,, gibbons has been really good to me also ,,,, I bombed out on sumerville ,,,not a single fish in 6 hours,,, but don't let people fool you ,,, the crappie are in Conroe and are big ones ,,, find a good spot and bait it up and you will catch fish ,,,also ,,, hotchicken.com / joker is the bait I have been catching them on.... good luck


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for info!


----------



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the updates guys. Figured a few weeks the big SOWS will be moving into the shallows. Praying for a week and half of clear weather. Ready to stretch out the old jigging pole.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Caught these two a couple days ago on the south end of Conroe. Only two bites I had all morning, both were a hair over 13". Black/Chartreuse jig about 3 feet deep in 12' of water.


----------



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

golfpro02 said:


> Caught these two a couple days ago on the south end of Conroe. Only two bites I had all morning, both were a hair over 13". Black/Chartreuse jig about 3 feet deep in 12' of water.


Thanks for the pick. They are moving up now they need to move in. From the looks of it those are females and there bellies are pretty flat still. Man I've go the itch this year.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Ill be on limestone an Richland Thursday an Friday ill give a report then


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

PETSPOON said:


> Thanks for the pick. They are moving up now they need to move in. From the looks of it those are females and there bellies are pretty flat still. Man I've go the itch this year.


One male (i was a little surprised), one female. The female's eggs were very small and both had nearly empty stomachs.


----------



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

Chadgreen said:


> Ill be on limestone an Richland Thursday an Friday ill give a report then


Roger


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

The great crappie fishermen that aren't pros that I have talked to acrosss the country are a pretty tight-lipped group. While they don't lie they probably fib a little and exaggerate a little. Crappie fishing on Conroe isn't what it was in the hay day I would bet it is still pretty good. That being said I plan on trying some good old midwestern techniques and catch my first Texas Crappie soon. Been here since 1991 and haven't fished for them. LOL! That's fixing to change!


----------



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

schoalbeast101 said:


> The great crappie fishermen that aren't pros that I have talked to acrosss the country are a pretty tight-lipped group. While they don't lie they probably fib a little and exaggerate a little. Crappie fishing on Conroe isn't what it was in the hay day I would bet it is still pretty good. That being said I plan on trying some good old midwestern techniques and catch my first Texas Crappie soon. Been here since 1991 and haven't fished for them. LOL! That's fixing to change!


Yes we can be pretty tight lipped about our exact techniques and spots, most of us also like to hear that other people are also catching fish as well. Crappie just like everything else in Texas are bigger. Lol. I recommend keeping a good supply of slip bobbers, boxes of jigs, and of course trusty minnows.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Caught 8 nice crappie last weekend off my dock at Limestone in 5 feet of water. Four had full egg sacks which is early for this lake. Must say I had 8 poles set out around the dock from Friday evening until Sun a.m. so I wouldn't get to excited yet. Mid March to mid April has been the best the last 5 years for springtime crappie.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Worked Jerdell to bridge this morn (Thu) and then 3 deeper spots with minnows and jigs and 0 (Zero) Water 51 deg


----------



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

Sugars Pop said:


> Caught 8 nice crappie last weekend off my dock at Limestone in 5 feet of water. Four had full egg sacks which is early for this lake. Must say I had 8 poles set out around the dock from Friday evening until Sun a.m. so I wouldn't get to excited yet. Mid March to mid April has been the best the last 5 years for springtime crappie.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good to know. Can't help but to get excited. I should be up there around the 10th of next month. Save a few for me.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

3 more on the south end of Conroe yesterday afternoon. All three on black & chartreuse jigs 3' deep. Tried minnows, none had a scale knocked loose...


----------

